# Scythe mugen 5 PCGH



## Paddisson (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir einen neunen Computer mit einem I5-8600 k Prozessor zusammengestellt. Als Kühlung dient mir eine Scythe mugen 5 PCGH. Jetzt habe ich eine Frage zur allgemeinen Installation dieses Kühlers und der dazugehörigen Lüfter.

Kühler:
Ist es egal wie herum ich den Kühler einbaue? oder kann ich den von den Lamellen aus gehen nach links Richtung Northbridge oder nach rechts über die RAM-Slots installieren? Die Anleitung gibt da leider nichts her. Habe diesbezüglich auch nichts im Internet feststellen können.

Lüfter:
Die Lüfter sind so angebracht, dass sie beide in den Kühler reinblasen. Ist das Sinn der Sache oder sollte einer der Lüfter die Luft wegblasen? Ich verstehe hier das ganze System irgendwie noch nicht.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich da einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.

Gruß
Paddisson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

Halle Paddison,

wir müssten ein Gehäuse kennen und wie dort der Luftstrom aussieht. Der CPU ist egal, in welcher Orientierung Du den Kühler montierst. Eine horizontale Ausrichtung der Lüfter  ist aber üblich und sinnvoll. Es hängt aber immer vom Gesamtkonzept ab. Stell am besten ein Foto vom Rechner ein.
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Und nein, wenn beide Lüfter in den Kühlkörper pusten soll die Luft in welche Richtung entweichen können? Bei Lüfter müssen in dieselbe Richtung blasen, idealerweise von vorna nach hinten zum Heck des Gehäuses und dort sollte eine Lüfter die Lüft aus dem Gehäuse schaffen. Das ist die Standard Annordnung. Der CPU-Lüfter ist schwer zu erkennen, machst Du Dir das bild groß sollte es aber eindeutig sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paddisson (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ersteinmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe ein SilentBase 600-Gehäuse. Habe vorne 2 x 140 mm Lüfter eingebaut und an dem Gehäusedeckel hinten zum Heck 1 x 120 mm. Am Heck des Gehäuses habe ich jetzt keinen Lüfter, da der Lüfter vom Kühler die Aufgabe übernimmt. Ich bin bezüglich des Airflows noch am optimieren. An die Seite kann ich leider keinen Lüfter installieren, da bei geschlossenenm Gehäuse das Stromkabel von der Grafikkarte im Weg ist. Ich könnte hier noch einen Lüfter am Boden anbringen und zusätzlich eine noch an dem Gehäusedeckel, wobei ich nicht weiß ob dieser TOP Lüfter nicht dem Kühler die Luft wegsaugt. Am besten mache ich mal heute Abend eine Foto vom gesamten System. Da kann man das besser zurordnen.

Ich habe die Lüfter vom Kühler so drangebaut, dass der inner Lüfter die Luft reindrückt und der zum Heck gelegene Kühler die Luft rausdrückt. Dürfte ja an fürsich schon so in Ordnung sein. Hab im Idle 28 bis 30 Grad. Nur im Spielbetrieb z.B. bei Battlefield geht er auf 60 bis 68 Grad hoch.

Gruß
Paddisson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

Paddisson schrieb:


> Am Heck des Gehäuses habe ich jetzt keinen Lüfter, da der Lüfter vom Kühler die Aufgabe übernimmt.


Der Abstand ist so groß, da wird nicht viel rauskommen. 



Paddisson schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lüfter vom Kühler so drangebaut, dass der innereLüfter die Luft reindrückt und der zum Heck gelegene Kühler die Luft rausdrückt.


Bevor Du einen zweiten Lüfter am CPU-Kühler benötigst, bau lieber den hinteren Lüfter vom Kühler in das Heck vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Paddisson (24. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Abstand ist so groß, da wird nicht viel rauskommen.
> 
> 
> Bevor Du einen zweiten Lüfter am CPU-Kühler benötigst, bau lieber den hinteren Lüfter vom Kühler in das Heck vom Gehäuse.



Grundsätzlich ist diese Idee nicht schlecht und auch nachvollziehbar. Jedoch erfüllt der Lüfter (Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lufter in Schwarz) eigentlich nur seinen Zweck wenn da 2 Lüfter angebaut sind, wie es denn auch die Produktbeschreibung hergibt. Oder macht das dann hier keinen Unterschied? Dann hätte ich ja auch den Scythe Mugen 5 holen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

Wie immer gilt: Ausprobieren. Ich habe es mit einem Scythe Fuma miut einem, zwei und drei Lüftern ausprobiert:
Mit zwei Lüftern wird es nur minimal leiser, weil man für dieselbe Kühlleistung die Lüfter etwas langsamer drehen
lassen kann. z.B. zweimal 650 U/min anstatt 800U/min




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (24. Januar 2018)

Falls man überhaupt die Brücke schlagen kann (ich kenne den SB 600 nicht direkt, vermute aber, er wird ein Ähnliches Problem haben): Im Luxx gibt es einen großen Sammelthread zum Dark Base 700, wo stark die geschlossene Front bemängelt wird. Sprich: 2 verbaute Lüfter vorne, z.B. 2 x 140mm SW3 von be quiet!, haben fast keinen Nutzen. Lieber dafür hinten einen ordentlichen Lüfter nach hinten raus, und zusätzlich einen nach oben raus aus dem Gehäusedeckel. Bei letzterem stören auch die minimalen Öffnungen, aber Pflicht ist definitiv nach hinten raus. Ich vermute, der SB 600 wird ähnlich "dicht" sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> ..


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können. Darum ist hinten ein guter Lüfter das A und O bei diesem Gehäuse.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Falls man überhaupt die Brücke schlagen kann (ich kenne den SB 600 nicht direkt, vermute aber, er wird ein Ähnliches Problem haben): Im Luxx gibt es einen großen Sammelthread zum Dark Base 700, wo stark die geschlossene Front bemängelt wird. Sprich: 2 verbaute Lüfter vorne, z.B. 2 x 140mm SW3 von be quiet!, haben fast keinen Nutzen. Lieber dafür hinten einen ordentlichen Lüfter nach hinten raus, und zusätzlich einen nach oben raus aus dem Gehäusedeckel. Bei letzterem stören auch die minimalen Öffnungen, aber Pflicht ist definitiv nach hinten raus. Ich vermute, der SB 600 wird ähnlich "dicht" sein.



Wenn man die Leitungen akkurat verlegt,

kann man sich schon mal einen Lüfter sparen.


----------



## Paddisson (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

wie versprochen ein Foto meines PC von der Seite aus. Ich habe wie gesagt vorne 2 x 140 mm Silent Wings 3 be quiet! und oben 1 x 120 mm pure wings 2 (war beim Gehäuse dabei). Die vorderen sind am Mainboard angeschlossen und der obere über die Gehäuselüftersteuerung.

Die Lüfter vom Kühler blasen von innen nach außen, wobei der linke Lüfter (bis jetzt)  die Funktion des Hecklüfters übernimmt. Wie ja schon einer hier geschrieben hat, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll einen stärkeren Lüfter generell im Heck anstelle des Lüfters vom Kühler anzubringen.

Würde es Sinn machen noch eine Abluftlüfter im Deckel zu installieren und einen Lüfter am Boden für weitere Zuluft?

Gruß
Paddisson


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

Ud ich bleibe dabei, bau den zweiten Lüfter des Mugen 5 hinten ins Gehäuse.
Probier es einfach aus...


----------



## Hyperion2403 (25. Januar 2018)

Sehe das auch so wie interessierterUser, packe den hinteren Mugen Lüfter ans Heck oder besorge dir einen, den du hinten noch anbringen kannst. Sonderlich viel Platz zwischen Hecklüfter und CPU-Lüfter hast du dann zwar nicht (enstehende Verwirbelungen, Geräuschentwicklung), du könntest den Hecklüfter aber auch außen am Heck anbringen. Was deine beiden Frontlüfter angeht, stelle ich mal die Behauptung auf, dass der obere noch einigermaßen zur Zirkulation beiträgt. Der untere dagegen... den kannst du dir echt schenken. Da ist so viel Zeug im Weg, der kann doch gar nicht seine Leistung bringen, dazu noch die restriktive Front die ihr übriges beiträgt. Sollte der obere dann auch nur mit wenigen RPM laufen bspw. 500 oder 600, weil du vielleicht ein leises Setup willst, ist von diesem auch nicht viel zu erwarten, da hier auch Montageelemente im Weg sind. Ich kenn mich mit dem Gehäuse zwar nicht aus, aber auf Grundlage des geposteten Bilds würde ich den unteren Frontenlüfter mal am Boden einsaugend montieren und dann testen.


----------



## Paddisson (25. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure konstruktiven Beiträge. Ich werden dann mal die einzelnen Vorschläge umsetzen und berichten. Das blöde an der ganzen Sache ist hier leider, dass bei die Lüfter des Kühlers maximal auf 800 upm laufen. Das wäre ja für das Heck vielleicht zu wenig. Also gilt es hier umbauen und testen.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (25. Januar 2018)

Die Mugen 5 Lüfter sind doch PWM geregelt, solltest dann auch den einen am Heck nicht zusammen mit dem am CPU_FAN angeschlossenen CPU-Lüfter (bspw. über Y-Kabel) betreiben. Besser den Lüfter über einen Chassis 4-PIN Anschluß betreiben. Das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache aber mit 4 Gehäuselüftern brauchst du keine 800 RPM am Hecklüfter. Wenn dir das trotzdem zu wenig ist für's Heck, dann bau doch deinen Pure Wings 2 ins Heck und den Mugen 5 Lüfter in den Deckel. Feste 7V bei ca. 1000 RPM im Heck sollten genügen^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2018)

Paddisson schrieb:


> Das blöde an der ganzen Sache ist hier leider, dass bei die Lüfter des Kühlers maximal auf 800 upm laufen. Das wäre ja für das Heck vielleicht zu wenig. Also gilt es hier umbauen und testen.


Warum zu wenig? Wie hoch sollen sie denn drehen? Dir würden doch die Ohren abfallen, würden sie höher drehen. Du hast doch zwei ausblasende Lüfter, einen hinten und einen oben. Da sollten 5V und um die 600 U/min reichen für Deine Hardware. Ich bin immer für leise Systeme.


----------



## Paddisson (25. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum zu wenig? Wie hoch sollen sie denn drehen? Dir würden doch die Ohren abfallen, würden sie höher drehen. Du hast doch zwei ausblasende Lüfter, einen hinten und einen oben. Da sollten 5V und um die 600 U/min reichen für Deine Hardware. Ich bin immer für leise Systeme.



Nungut, dann werde ich das mal so testen. Dann muss ich für mein bequiet! Pure Power 10 also einen 5 v Adapter organisieren um die Lüfter dran anzuschliessen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2018)

Nein, schließt sie doch einfach ans Mainboard am und schau, ob die Regelung passt. Wird es zu laut oder zu warm fasst man die Lüfterkurven an. Das sind fünf Klicks im BIOS oder so. 5V ist nur das Synonym für langsam drehend


----------



## PeterPanDeluxe (24. April 2018)

Der Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH hat 2 Lüfter, die ähnlich wie der normale Mugen 5 kühlen und deswegen langsamer (und leiser) sind. Die PCGH Edition steht mit max 800 rpm, die normale mit 1100. Wenn man den zweiten Lüfter der PCGH Edition raus baut, ist die Kühlleistung Lage nicht mehr so gut... Kommt dann auf deine CPU an


----------



## Schleifer (26. April 2018)

Da bekanntlich warme Luft nach oben steigt, würde ich probieren (vorausgesetzt der CPU-Kühler kann so montiert werden, dass er nach oben und nicht nach hinten bläst) unten 1-2 Lüfter reinblasen zu lassen und im Deckel 2 Lüfter rausblasen zu lassen. Vorne und hinten dann entsprechend keine Lüfter. Bin früher mit meinem Phenom II x4 955 (95W TDP) in dieser Konfi sogar soweit gegangen die Löcher in der Seite und hinten zuzukleben um den Airflow möglichst nicht zu stören. Funktioniert bis heute (Rechner nutzt mein Vater) erste Sahne. Eine äußerst leise und effiziente Kühlung

Baue mir gerade meinen PC in ein Corsair Carbide 275R ein und werde zwei 140er eLoop Lüfter vorne (mangels Möglichkeit im Boden) sowie zwei 120er Silent Wings 3 Lüfter im Deckel benutzen. Hinten bleibt wieder frei, CPU-Lüfter (120er eLoop) bläst nach oben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2018)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Da bekanntlich warme Luft nach oben steigt....


Der Effekt in einem üblichen Gehäuse mit üblichen Temperaturen ist ungefähr so groß, wie ein langsam laufender 40mm Lüfter....
Also unbedeutend.


----------

